# accomodation in Armidale, help !



## caroline_bordeaux (Feb 7, 2011)

hello ! I'm a French student. I will go to Armidale with a friend from May to August and we have to find an accomodation and it's so difficult ! 

I search in websites, no result... Can you help us? We are two girls, we are looking for any type of accomodation, we prefer live with other people to speak english. Do you know people in housemate in Armidale? 

thanks

caro


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It's not going to be easy to find accommodation there (I have just checked domain and it came back with zero results on share accommodation). Try backpackers or something like that.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

caroline_bordeaux said:


> hello ! I'm a French student. I will go to Armidale with a friend from May to August and we have to find an accomodation and it's so difficult !
> 
> I search in websites, no result... Can you help us? We are two girls, we are looking for any type of accomodation, we prefer live with other people to speak english. Do you know people in housemate in Armidale?
> 
> ...


It may be difficult for most students at the NE Uni will likely have begun in February for a full year of semesters and all you can do is hunt out what may be available.
Start with the University itself for either by the University Student Help services or a Student council they may keep something of a vacancies listing.
I just googled Armidale Student Accommodation and it came up with Services UNE - Student Support - Accommodation Listing Request as well as some more general sites that may not be of great value.

There's supposed to be a Rusden House there but also one for Monash Uni near Melbourne so do not get confused.
Whatever you find listed now may most likely not be available come May but those associated with the Uni may know if some people are scheduled to be leaving about the time you arrive.

There is a quite good clean YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia which is actually situated within a caravan park about a kilometre east of town and when I stayed there one May it was about, I had the whole place to myself and so if nothing is available, that may be a place to consider using as an interim, about $22/n from memory for a yha member and if you find it to your liking for a longer stay, you may be able to negotiate a discount, maybe something like pay six nights for the full week.
You would probably want to invest in a couple of pushbikes and hope the winter is not too dastardly or see about a cheap secondhand vehicle, perhaps something good enough available for about $1000.

The other thing to do when you get there will be to have a look in the local newspaper - Armidale News, sport and weather | Armidale Express as they may have people with homes looking to rent rooms out and they'll not likely advertise via Domain and other such sites.
There is also a Visitors Information Centre in the heart of town and asking in there could always uncover something for often you have older volunteer ladies manning those places and they might know of someone with plenty of room in a house.
The local supermarkets usually also have noticeboards that some people will post on about Rooms to rent, bicycles and cheaper cars but do get some advice re the latter.
PM me if you need some help.


----------

